

Code Quality Audit of Android Core: Code Structure - deissenboeck
https://www.cqse.eu/en/blog/android-code-quality-structure/

======
informatimago
I didn't see an analysis of the structure of the Android software, only some
low level statistics. Why should we care that the command line parsing code is
all put in a single C function? The question is whether it is generated code
or not? More than the size of files or of methods, the architecture of the
classes and data structures, their coupling or lack of, etc,p is what matters
for understanding and maintaing a big software system.

~~~
officialjunk
There is mention to stay tuned for the continuation of the audit. Hopefully it
gets more interesting...

